# Former Shipyards,james & Stone/cochrane.



## fastcats (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,
Can anyone help with the following request ?.
I am looking for information on two former shipyards,that have closed down in recent years.
The shipyards are JAMES & STONE,BRIGHTLINGSEA,AND,
COCHRANE SHIPBUILDERS LTD,SELBY.
Do any members know who hold the collection of shipyard plans from these former shipbuilders ?.
I am looking for information on the following ships,
former Gosport ferries MV GAY ENTERPRISE,1971,MV SOUTHSEA QUEEN,1974,(JAMES & STONE).
ST CECILIA,1986,ST FAITH,1990,(COCHRANE).
Can any members help,
Kind regards,
FastCats.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Cochrane's records were transferred to the National Maritime Museum upon closure of the yard some years ago. I have no knowledge of the other company.

Dave W


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

You will find info on following

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B16205


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

gdynia said:


> You will find info on following
> 
> http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B16205


The records are in the Essex Record Office, which is within easy walking distance of the railway station in Chelmsford (35 mins. from London). Alternatively there is ample and easy parking at the Record Office and the staff are both friendly and very helpful. Overseas visitors that we took there to research family connections and former property were effusively complimentary about the help that they received.


----------



## poseidon9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone with a photo of ms Wilna, which was built by that yard (Selby yard, the latter one of two vessels with that name).


----------



## fastcats (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,thanks for all your help/replys to my request for info on on these former shipyards,i am following up these leads,regarding the information i am looking for.
Kind regards,
Keith(FastCats).


----------

